# auto choke relay



## AleRossell

In a text about starters and alternatores, this the only context I have:

*DATSUN USES THE ALTERNATOR “L” TERMINAL TO ACTIVATE ALL OR SOME OF THE FOLLOWING: AUTO CHOKE RELAY, BULB CHECK RELAY, GLOW PLUG RELAY, AND GLOW PLUG CONTROLLER*

My attempt so far (and please correct me if there is anything else that is wrong!):

*DATSUN USA LA TERMINAL “L” DEL ALTERNADOR PARA ACTIVAR TODOS O ALGUNOS DE LOS SIGUIENTES: transmisión de auto-ahogo, transmisión del chequeo de bulbos, transmisión de pre-calentado, y controlador de pre-calentado.

*Does it make any sense? Please help!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me parece que es _el_ terminal. _Choke_ lo he visto mucho sin traducir (_choke_) y como _estárter_. Como te dije en el otro hilo, _relay_ es _relé_.


----------



## AleRossell

Oldy Nuts,

Gracias. He visto mucho esa palabra relé, pero me suena a qué es adaptación del inglés. Me pregunto si habrá una traducción real en español..


----------



## AleRossell

Acabo de ver el otro hilo. Gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Si hubieras seguido el enlace que te dejé en el otro hilo, habrías visto que es una palabra oficial del idioma español, y que viene del francés, no del inglés. Y otra palabra que se usa es _relevador_(esto no lo dije).


----------



## AleRossell

Entonces es _relé de auto-ahogo_? O cuál sería la traducción de *CHOKE*?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

OperaSauvage said:


> Entonces es _relé de auto-ahogo_? O cuál sería la traducción de *CHOKE*?



Si quieres saber cómo lo diría yo: _relé de auto ahogue_. Pero mi opinión en esto no vale demasiado; espera otras respuestas.


----------



## abeltio

Por lo que pude ver, es el relé de parada automática utilizado en la industria automotriz.

Para MX, como lo confirmaron en otro hilo, yo lo pondría así: relevador de parada automática (_*"auto choke relay"*_)

A veces se mantiene la versión original del nombre del dispositivo porque muchos técnicos lo conocen mejor por el nombre original cuando no existe una traducción universalmente aceptada.


----------



## AleRossell

Abeltio, encontré esa parte también, pero en inglés también hay un "auto shutdown relay". Me queda la duda si ese es el rele de parada automática...?


----------



## vicdark

_glow plug_ o _glowplug _= bujía incandescente/de incandescencia

_ choke =_ estrangulador/ahogador (reduce la proporción de aire de la mezcla combustible)


----------



## abeltio

Choke = estrangulamiento, si hay un relé de apagado automático, entonces puede referirse a otra cosa. sin el contexto completo es muy difícil


----------



## phantom2007

Siempre consideré el "choke" del idioma ingl´´es como "cebador". Pero creo es un regionalismo. Es el dispositivo (antes manual, ahora automático de enriquecer momentánemaente la mezcla de aire/gasolina para facilitar (o permitir) el arranque rápido del motor


----------



## Oldy Nuts

phantom2007 said:


> Siempre consideré el "choke" del idioma ingl´´es como "cebador". Pero creo es un regionalismo. Es el dispositivo (antes manual, ahora automático de enriquecer momentánemaente la mezcla de aire/gasolina para facilitar (o permitir) el arranque rápido del motor



Como dices, antiguamente los automóviles traían una perilla (que acá llamábamos "el chupete") llamada _choke_ en inglés, que permitía facilitar el arranque estrangulando manualmente la entrada de aire que se mezcla con el combustible en el carburador; y hoy eso se hace en forma automática con el _auto choke_, accionado por un relé. En distintos países de habla hispana se le dan distintos nombres al choke, entre los cuales están: ahogue, ahogador, cebador, estrangulador, ... En todo caso, es un dispositivo que *no* tiene nada que ver con la detención o parada del motor.


----------



## abeltio

Oldy Nuts said:


> Como dices, antiguamente los automóviles traían una perilla (que acá llamábamos "el chupete") llamada _choke_ en inglés, que permitía facilitar el arranque estrangulando manualmente la entrada de aire que se mezcla con el combustible en el carburador; y hoy eso se hace en forma automática con el _auto choke_, accionado por un relé. En distintos países de habla hispana se le dan distintos nombres al choke, entre los cuales están: ahogue, ahogador, cebador, estrangulador, ... En todo caso, es un dispositivo que *no* tiene nada que ver con la detención o parada del motor.



Esto sí tiene sentido, choke = cebador. Ahora los autos tienen cebador automático.


----------



## AleRossell

Mil millones de gracias a todos!!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

phantom2007 said:


> Siempre consideré el "choke" del idioma ingl´´es como "cebador". Pero creo es un regionalismo. Es el dispositivo (antes manual, ahora automático de enriquecer momentánemaente la mezcla de aire/gasolina para facilitar (o permitir) el arranque rápido del motor


Si es un regionalismo, entonces es uno muy extendido, porque es exactamente como se lo conoce por acá .

Lo raro es que aparezca en la misma frase *glow plug*, que para mí son las _bujías de precalentamiento_ que utilizan los motores diesel y estos motores, hasta donde llegan mis no muy extensos conocimientos de mecánica, no utilizan cebador (enriquecimiento de mezcla) sino que actúan sobre el _avance de la inyección_ para facilitar el arranque en frío...

Raro, la verdad....


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hakuna, yo creo que la clave está donde el original dice "all or some", que para mí indica que cuáles son depende del modelo...


----------



## phantom2007

Hakuna Matata said:


> Si es un regionalismo, entonces es uno muy extendido, porque es exactamente como se lo conoce por acá .


Es un regionalismo de Argentina (y otros lugares?) y yo lo conozco de allí justamente.

No me parece tan raro que también aparezcan dispositivos usados con motores Diesel. El contexto proporcionado es mínimo y no sabemos muy bien a qué se refiere con "el terminal L" del alternador. Mi suposición es que Datsun usa ese terminal para detectar el motor parado o en ralenti extremo. En ese caso, con esa señal se podrían activar o habilitar dispositivos genéricos , tanto de motores de gasolina como diesel. 

La gran mayoría de los motores actuales de gasolina son de inyección y no llevan carburador ni el "Choke" de la mariposa de aire de admisión. Pero seguramente el controlador electrónico de la inyección también realiza ajustes para facilitar el arranque inmediato y tal vez necesite esa señal del "terminal L" para saber cuándo hacerlo.

En mi opinión se trata de una enumeración bastante genérica de los usos que puede dar Datsun a ese terminal "L" y no se refiere a ningún motor en particular.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hakuna, yo creo que  la clave está donde el original dice "all or some", que para mí indica que cuáles son depende del modelo...


 



phantom2007 said:


> Es un regionalismo de Argentina (y otros lugares?) y yo lo conozco de allí justamente.






phantom2007 said:


> En mi opinión se trata de una enumeración bastante genérica de los usos que puede dar Datsun a ese terminal "L" y no se refiere a ningún motor en particular.



Si, seguro que es así, tal como lo indicas y también Oldy, lo leí rápido y no capté bien la idea, se agradece!!


----------



## AleRossell

Quiero aprovechar para agradecer a todos por su colaboración. Al final pregunte a un experto en el negocio y resulta que "auto choke relay" es sencillamente el "relevador de ahogado automático". Y si, como Hakuna sugirió, el "glow plug relay" es el "relevador de pre-calentamiento". Resulta que todos estaban alrededor de la misma idea. Gracias infinitas!


----------

